# What Is Your Favorite Design Style?



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Decaying pre 1950s Industrial.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Minimalism, Scandinavian, Asian, Abstract/Surrealism, Beach/Coastal, Rustic/Western, Tuscan, Art Deco, and Industrial. My house would be a mood ring, my choices are all over the place. :laughing: But I think it has to do with where I'm living at the moment, what mood I'm in, and if the style functions as a simplified and uncluttered version of the external environment. I suppose I'm more minimalist at my core who would decorate with hints of the other styles depending on the season and my state of mind.


----------



## Maiko_Hima (Jul 12, 2015)

I've moved 21 times in my 24 years of being alive. I've never been able to properly decorate but when I do settle down:
Modern art deco
Industrial
Minimalist
Surrealist

I feel assaulted by bright colors. They tend to irritate me. I usually have a few personal items here and there of sentimental value but since I'm always "not going to be here long" I rarely have much to put on display.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Tuscan, Traditional and Victorian but I can't stand that not clean feeling. You take all this time to clean everything and it still doesn't look clean, I hate that.

Minimalist with a focus on symmetry is how my house is currently decorated. Hard lines, my dining room has a square, black, bar table with a black circular rug sitting on dark hard wood floors but if I bought a house I'd have polished concrete floors, definitely. The bar stool seats and bases are circular to mirror the carpet. My living room has bright colored fabric couches with a boxy construction that mirror the hard lines of the table with lots of interesting throw pillows. My bed is on the floor because I couldn't stand my traditional bed frame. It had those wrought iron spirals for detail and they collected so much dust. Unnecessary cleaning is the bane of my life. When I own a home I will go to extreme lengths to make sure you do not ever see a permanent cord resting on the floor.

I love that grey concrete and stone look because you can easily dress it up with whatever color scheme you're into. Just look at how the green in those plants stand out against this structure.











All of the furniture must be comfortable but never slouchy so you can't sit with a straight back if you choose to. I hate sitting on a couch and feeling like I disappear into it and have to ask for help to get back up. 

There must be a lot of structured nature around. I love plants (though I'm not great at keeping them alive, I'm really hoping for a partner that has a green thumb, say a prayer for me lol) and I want them to feature in every room.

Oh and I hate those bathrooms with excess glass. Glass is the most annoying thing to clean and it's pretty much immediately dirty 5 seconds after you've spent 30 minutes trying to get it perfect. And also a lot of minimalist bathrooms have those bathtubs and sinks that sit up on the floor or counter-top leaving space all around it. If the tub is near a wall it's going to be difficult to clean around it, why do that? And the sink is almost always right next to the wall so you're going to be scrunching your hand around it trying to get all the grime up. Seriously, that's ridiculous. That design is bad and you should feel bad.










^^ I don't even think you'd need that glass there and plenty of space to dance around! :victorious:

Paintings well placed but still playing on the minimalist design.










Kitchens should have enough space to open drawers, ovens, cupboards without moving backward and hitting your ass on the counter behind. The cupboards should be full length and on one side, again with enough space to have a few people in the kitchen without having to bump into each other while preparing food.










Simple, easy to clean, effective, symmetrical and interesting to look at. Who could want more?


----------



## Citrus Enigma (Apr 19, 2015)

airotciV said:


> Paintings well placed but still playing on the minimalist design.


That is a beautiful painting!


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Citrus Enigma said:


> That is a beautiful painting!


Looks like a painting Agnes Cecile could've painted... she's amazingly talented.


----------



## WhoIsJake (Jun 2, 2015)

The Russian, Yorgi from XXX with Vin Diesel. His house. No clue what style that is, but damn its sleek.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Xyte said:


> Looks like a painting Agnes Cecile could've painted... she's amazingly talented.


It is by Agnes Cecile and I agree, she is amazingly talented.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

INFJ. I chose vintage/victorian, beach/coastal, country/rustic/western, traditional/english country/french country. :happy:


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

ENTP

I love Contemporary/Minimalist/Modern housing. It's sleek, neat, bold, new and simple. Some Rustic housing can look very inviting and warm too, but as long as it doesn't look old or run-down. Too bad Kentucky doesn't give a single damn about any style than Traditional, with or without Victorian influences.


----------



## Citrus Enigma (Apr 19, 2015)

Xyte said:


> Looks like a painting Agnes Cecile could've painted... she's amazingly talented.


I looked it up and it is by Agnes Cecile. I love her use of color.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> I guess I like sort of a combination of 'antique' styles, Like Victorian and older. I really like carved wood, wood paneling, glass with many small panes instead of large flat windows, stone and brick but more on the refined side than the 'rustic' side although I don't mind rustic. I like the pointed arches of cathedrals, I like the thatched roofs of historical cottages, I like brick buildings all covered in ivy, I like wardrobes instead of closets, fireplaces and old cast iron wood burning stoves, four post beds with drapes to keep you cozy, tapestries hung on walls, candelabras and wall sconces, wingback chairs, those victorian fainting couches, built in bookshelves.... I like things covered in leather or velvet or brocades - I think I like textures a lot.
> 
> I do tend to also like a touch of 'fantasy' feel with flowery and swirly vine sort of things, crystal that catches the sunlight, hanging lanterns, indoor ferns and flowers...
> 
> ...


I've self described this aesthetic as storybook or fairytale. A mix between high gothic revival, medieval and vintage/rustica. It's my aesthetic too although I can also have a penchant for some of the older 'modern' styles like Art Deco, Art Nouveau etc.


----------

